# Table salt warning!!



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

Those of you who use regular table salt for your aquariums read this. A friend was using table salt in his new tank and all his fish suddenly died. I read the label on his box of salt and the second ingredient was sugar. Yep, sugar. Companies are adding sugar to table salt so that you use more. I am sure that the sugar is what killed his fish.

So forget about using regular table salt and go out and get the right kind of salt, aquarium salt without added sugar. Sugar is toxic to fish!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

huh.. odd.. yeh you should be using sea salt anyway.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

i thought everyone knew that table salt can be toxic to fish, it has anti-caking agents in it aswell which are bad for fish. you need to use 100% sodium chloride aka sea salt.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Normal table iodized table salt is fine to use in your aquarium. Before using table salt, it's a good idea to read container and check that it's 100% Iodized table salt. The small amount of iodine and or anti caking agents will not hurt your fish.


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

why not spend the extra buck or 2 to buy the right stuff to treat fish that can cost hundreds


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

table salt is fine. the amount of iodine is so small its shouldnt even be considered. Sugar in salt is retarded, yeah just make sure you read the label on your containers!


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

Just buy a big bag of water softener salt, only the pure sodium chloride type, around here a 40lb bag costs $4 or less and that's from a grocery store.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

whats the difference with med/healing salt and marine salt? is it just different trace elements?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Ihavebigpiranha said:


> Just buy a big bag of water softener salt, only the pure sodium chloride type, around here a 40lb bag costs $4 or less and that's from a grocery store.


Thats what I use! I bought a 20KG (44lb) bag from Home Depot for $2.99. Works amazing! Only slight thing is the salt comes in pretty big chunks and they are extremelly compressed so it takes a lot longer for this salt to dissolve.... I just toss it in a filter or sump so it doesn't bother me anyways...


----------



## fishermoe14 (Jul 13, 2007)

kosher pickeling salt is pure... thats what ive been using for over 3 years now


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

the sugar it's self should not be toxic to fish, in fact it has a high concentration of carbon 12 the normal non ion form of carbon that is benificial to bacteria in the tank, many people with salt tanks dose sugar to boost biologial filtratrion. What most likely happend is the abundance of sugar caused a bacteria bloom which sucked the aviliable oxygen out of the water, and the fish suffocated. I use to dose sugar in my reef tank on a regular basis when i was fighting algea.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Sugar is more expensive than salt, it would be a stupid indgredient.

What brand of salt did your friend say contained sugar?


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

hey guys, can you use ice salt a.k.a. rock salt? used for icey walk ways and front door steps.


----------

